# Aluminium engine parts restore



## David-Ti

Hi everyone,

I'm on the lookout for a product that I can use on my throttle bodies and timing covers whilst in situ and thought I might be wasting my time. I've never known of a spray on product that can go some way to clean up ally.

Whilst searching the net I came across a raceglaze product called Alubright Deoxidiser. I have no experience with spray on deoxidisers so need a little help- is this a good product, does it even work or is there something better out there?

Alubright deoxidiser - http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care...ace-glaze-alubright-aluminium-engine-cleaner/

If this stuff works for £12 I will be very happy.


----------



## RaceGlazer

As no-one else has commented, this is precisely what this product is for and I think you will be very happy.
Its very popular, often recommended and used by restorers/workshops etc, and I use it myself.

Hope that helps


----------



## David-Ti

Thanks for the reassurance. I think I would have probably gone for it anyway along with the jet lag lacquer to preserve the finish. 

I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## David-Ti

Very effective product. Tried a small test area after work and it was quick to bring the ally back to a clean, unblemished finish. I will have to go to town on it when I get a few mins but yes, very pleased


----------



## srhutch

Just be careful on plastic part as it does stain.


----------



## David-Ti

srhutch said:


> Just be careful on plastic part as it does stain.


Thanks. Yes I am taking care.

Doing the engine in situ with plastics in place I tend to spray it into a lid and brush it on.


----------



## dholdi

That looks an impressive result.
Will be getting some of this for my RST resto.


----------



## kimandsally

It's a shame the pictures are not of the same part though.


----------



## dholdi

kimandsally said:


> It's a shame the pictures are not of the same part though.


I think they are, the photos have been taken from different angles.


----------



## Ford8loke

Can this product be used to prep cast aluminium prior to painting?


----------



## RaceGlazer

Yes, as it will remove any oxidisation. Make sure its well washed off after.


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Saw this thread, bought some, tried it and wow! Great product, well done Race Glaze.


----------



## MarkP80

Any concerns with getting it on hoses, wiring loom etc etc? If you’re cleaning the metal parts in situ it’s impossible not to get it on other areas such as this. Even with the photos above, the test area is impressive but it was out in the open. There’s lots of nooks and crannies to do there for the proper job, with all sorts of other materials that will be in contact with the chemical.
So, if it’s left to work its magic for a few minutes, are the other parts safe?

Cheers,
MarkP


----------



## sshooie

kimandsally said:


> It's a shame the pictures are not of the same part though.


Look again


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Ordered some yesterday, plus the Laq stuff.


----------

